
Hundreds of bodies recovered in NYC not in Covid-19 counts even if symptomatic - haltingproblem
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8208325/Bodies-recovered-NYC-homes-not-counted-COVID-death-toll.html
======
emsign
Caution! it's the Daily Mail

~~~
gshdg
If you want a more reliable source, there’s an article in the NY Times this
week about the same phenomenon.

~~~
erentz
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/10/nyregion/new-york-
coronav...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/10/nyregion/new-york-coronavirus-
death-count.html)

------
ponsin
And many other people died from an unrelated cause, but still count as a
Corona death [https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/03/26/boys-death-no-
longer-...](https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/03/26/boys-death-no-longer-
counted-among-la-countys-virus-total/)

